# Como hacer un corazón con LEDS intermitentes sin integrados



## hk-4395 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola a todos... acabo de entrar al foro y toy muy contento... les traigo esta dudita... quiero hacerle un regalo a mi novia de mes y de antemano aprovecho y lo presento como proyecto para este viernes, no hay platica para mandarlo a traer tons a ver quien me puede dar una mano con este proyecto.

Encontré este muy bueno pero ps no se puede porq ue hay q pedirlo y no llega además no hay money, quien me podría ayudar a identificar los elementos (Valores) para hacer este corazón con leds al igual que el impreso.

Gracias a todos y quedo pendiente


----------



## mabauti (Mar 25, 2009)

el circuito base es :






la formula de tiempos es:


----------



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2009)

hay mabauti.   ...........me has recordado por que ya no uso formulas sino que pruebo a ojo !


----------



## hk-4395 (Mar 25, 2009)

Esta mañana en la universidad un profesor me dio una idea, que lo hiciera con un LM555 configurado como astable el cual la frecuencia de oscilación es de 1Hz, poner la primera serie en un transistor NPN donde la suma de las corrientes de los leds no debe ser superior al que soporte el transistor, conectar la salida del LM555 al emisor del NPN y cuando este se sature que apague la serie de leds, la otra serie con un PNP que cuando el NPN se sature, se excite el PNP y así encienda la otra serie...

No se si sería buena la idea, ahora la cosa es la siguiente, como hago para saber el valor de la resistencia para poner en el circuito?... debo tener alguna formula?


----------



## ls2k (Mar 25, 2009)

jjeje el multivibrador de mabauti siempre lo utilizo.. no importa mucho la freuencia en un circuito como este solo utiliza resistencias de 10k y condensadores polarizados de 100UF o un poco menos.. prueba con varios valores pero para un tiempo como el que muestras estos son mas o menos los valores.. suerte o prueba con R=16k y c=47uF


----------



## santiago (Mar 25, 2009)

o un preset con r2....  O r3 o las 2

saludos


----------



## Vick (Mar 25, 2009)

Aca tienes los manuales de ensamble de los kits que mencionas, ahí esta el circuito:

http://www.vellemanusa.com/us/enu/product/view/?id=350676

Con componentes SMD:

http://www.vellemanusa.com/us/enu/product/view/?id=351408

Aunque también puedes hacerlo con el 555 si quieres...

Saludos...


----------



## krit (Mar 25, 2009)

Si trabajas con una tension de 12V. seguramante podras hacer una sola serie y si en ella pones un led intermitente se apagaran todos a la vez. Seria la forma mas sencilla.


----------



## hk-4395 (Mar 25, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por su ayuda... Vick, te luciste con esa información... voy a hacer el analisís del circuito para hacer el manual y todo, proyecto de la universidada al fin y al cabo ustedes saben como es eso.

Otra cosita, tengo unas cuantas dudas sobre un "Paper" q tengo q entregar en 1 semana, luego abro otro post.

Saludos y Dios los bendiga gracias...


----------



## richar (May 2, 2009)

excelente idea ni siquiera se me ocurrio lo hare para regalarselo ami novia en primavera el circuito es muy sencillo.
saludos


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 16, 2009)

hey!
es posible conectar mas ramas de Leds en paralelo en este circuito?


----------



## mnicolau (May 16, 2009)

Juan.Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> hey!
> es posible conectar mas ramas de Leds en paralelo en este circuito?



Lo que limita va a ser la corriente de colector del transistor, según datasheet la máxima es de 100[mA]. Dependiendo de las características de los leds que le coloques, andá sumando las corrientes de acuerdo a la cantidad de ramas tratando de no llegar hasta el valor máximo. Y sino, cambiá los TRs por BC337 cuya Ic máx es de 800[mA], ahí vas a poder agregar varias ramas de leds adicionales.


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 16, 2009)

gracias por tu respuesta mnicolau ... pero me nace otra duda ... si cambio los TRs el voltaje de entrada sigue siendo 9 volts o este tambien debería ser modificado?

muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda.

Juan.Espinoza


----------



## mnicolau (May 17, 2009)

De nada.. y no, no hace falta cambiar la tensión de alimentación si le cambiás los TRs.

Saludos


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 17, 2009)

hola de nuevo .. queria contarles que monte el circuito y funciono perfectamente, solo que cambie un condensador de 22 µF por uno de 100 µF asi el parpadeo se asimila mas a los latidos del corazon ( el otro se mantiene en 22 µF) 

el problema que surge es que al hacer esto los leds de la izquierda (con el cond. de 22 µF) parpadean tan rapido que pareciera que los del lado contrario no apagan ... ¿¿es posible corregir esto? habia pensado en conectar un diodo para que descargue el condensador ... pero no recuerdo como conectarlo y que diodo debo conectar.

muchas gracias por su ayuda

Juan.Espinoza


----------



## mnicolau (May 18, 2009)

Probá de bajar la R de 100k, ponele de 33k o 47k. Si no termina de convencer podrías probar de subir un poco la R de la izquierda, a 39 o 47k.

Cualquier cosa armá el circuito en Proteus o algún otro simulador y vas viendo cómo va quedando.

Saludos


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 18, 2009)

probare lo que propones ..
muchas gracias 

Juan.Espinoza


----------



## elaficionado (May 18, 2009)

Hola.
Usa los dos condensadores de igual valor (por ejemplo 100uF, mayor capacidad, más lento parpadea).
También usa resistencia de base de valores iguales.
Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 19, 2009)

hola elaficionado

ya probe con valores iguales para los condensadores, y no me gusto el efecto ya que lo que busco es que el parpadeo se asimile mas a los latidos del corazon y con valores iguales el tiempo de encendido de cada rama es el mismo 

de todos modos gracias por tu interes

saludos 
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## elaficionado (May 19, 2009)

Hola.
 Prueba con diferentes condensadores y con el potenciómetro tal vez encuentres el ritmo o latido que buscas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## AKILES21 (Jun 1, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y tambien estube intentando hacer el corazon con leds ya tengo todos los materiales y el esquematico pero lo unico que me falta es como quedaria el grafico del circuito en la placa yo no lo se distribuir ahi, pero si entiendo las conexiones de los componentes. Buscando en la red encontre el foro y lei que ustedes ya lo tinen hecho y funciona se que es una duda que llega un año y meses despues de la publicacion pero si me podrian ayudar pasandome el diseño ya sobre la placa o en un papel asi lo copie...
Muchisimas gracias desde ya y disculpas por las molestias!!!


----------



## nicolas (Jul 28, 2011)

hola yo tengo el diseño del pcb pero con led de 5 mm y para hacer en una placa de 7x7 un poco mas grande creo... hay que modificar el valor de las resistencias para los led de 5mm o dejo todo como esta???

espero su respuesta gracias


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 28, 2011)

A lo mejor en vez de hacer un PCB, podrias utilizar una placa perforada...como esta:






Es más fácil de hacer el diseño del corazon


----------



## nicolas (Jul 28, 2011)

no me hace falta eso porque ya tengo el pcb diseñado... mi pregunta era por los led... no entiendo porque usa una resistencia tan grande... por eso es mi duda...

segun mis calculos es asi

R = (9v-(4 x 1.8)/0.02A= 90 ohm y en el circuito son de 1k2 muchisimas mas grandes...

estoy haciendo mal los calculos???


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 28, 2011)

Te explico, para sacar la resistencia de un LED lo que tenes que hacer es:
R = (alimentacion-alimentacion de un led)/corriente de leds
R = (9-1.8)/20mA
R = 360ohms

La resistencia se saca haciendo la cuenta para un solo led, es decir vos estabas sacando para los 4  (4*1.8) y en realidad se saca para una sola
Tendrias que conseguir una resistencia de unos 390ohms que es la que se vende comunmente, obviamente esto es para cada LED...

Corrijanme si me equivoco.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Estan respondieno a un tema que tiene más de un año de inactividad

Leer las normas de participación del foro para evitar ser moderado


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola.

La resistencia de 1.2K es para no usar mucha corriente y así la batería tiene más tiempo de duración.

Si ya tienes la placa, sólo ármala y según como trabaje el circuito, haces las modificaciones que mejor te parezca.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicolas (Jul 28, 2011)

bien... ya veo como lo armo... voy a armar todo y ponerle solo una resistencia y probarlo... si veo que anda bien sueldo las otras...

muchas gracias...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola amigos, ya lo probe en mi simulador LIVEWIRE pero aparece que no funciona, los leds prenden muy leve,  ¿esta esto bien?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16340

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Si, ese corazon ya lo vi, pero lo que pregunte fue sobre mi simulador....
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola.

El Livewire no simula bien el oscilador a transistores.
Mira este cicuito. *Transistor Oscillator.lvw*, en(C:\Archivos de programa\New Wave Concepts\LiveWire\Examples\Electronics)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## maximoss3500 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hola quiero aportar algo jajaj se que el titulo dice sin integrado pero bueno......
usa un 555 y un par de transitores .... lo simule en livewire y funciona ... pero no se en la realidad si lo hara ..... es vienvenida la critica o las sugerencias ... todo es bueno........


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2011)

Hola.

El circuito en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicolas (Ago 1, 2011)

chicos ya tengo andando mi corazon con exito y con led de 5mm... anda muy lindo... todo en una plaquita de 7x7 usando el circuito que aparece en la pagina anterior pero con pcb propio...
 tengo el pcb si lo quieren avisen... saludos...


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 1, 2011)

nicolas dijo:


> chicos ya tengo andando mi corazon con exito y con led de 5mm... anda muy lindo... todo en una plaquita de 7x7 usando el circuito que aparece en la pagina anterior pero con pcb propio...
> tengo el pcb si lo quieren avisen... saludos...



Suerte con tu corazon cuidado y se te para y chao vida ataque cardiaco

PD. sube la iformacion que aca todo aporte es bien recibido


----------



## nicolas (Ago 1, 2011)

ahi dejo las imagenes... estan para hacer por el metodo de la plancha... el tamaño de la placa es de 7x7 espero les sirva... 
Tambien les dejo un videito... suerteeeee

saludos...


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 1, 2011)

nicolas dijo:


> ahi dejo las imagenes... estan para hacer por el metodo de la plancha... el tamaño de la placa es de 7x7 espero les sirva...
> Tambien les dejo un videito... suerteeeee
> 
> saludos...



Se agradece mucho el aporte nicolas !!
saludos!!!


----------



## josemendoza (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola  ele circuito funcio9na o no funciona todavia no lo simulo en proteus pero deseraria saber is funciona


----------



## josemendoza (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola amigos he simulado el circuito en proteus y no me arranca  funciona en realidad el circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2013)

josemendoza dijo:


> Hola amigos he simulado el circuito en proteus y no me arranca  funciona en realidad el circuito



Intenta poner la batería con la polaridad correcta.
Sin alimentación externa
Con menos LED´s en serie o mayor tensión de alimentación

Y te funcionará


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola.

Elimina un LED de cada hilera de LEDs y cambia el valor de la resistencia limitadora.

Algo así.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## josemendoza (Feb 28, 2013)

Elimina un LED de cada hilera de LEDs y cambia el valor de la resistencia limitadora.

Algo así.

Chao.
elaficionado.[/QUOTE]

Gracias , pero el problema no es es el circuito ,el problema es la simulación en Proteus no simula mas de "2 leds en serie" y lo comprobe armandolo en mi protoboard  y si me arranco los transistores actuan como osciladores  . Mas  bien El aficionado me puedes explicar detalladamente la polarizacion correcta por los transistores loa verdad k no logro entender bien el funcionamiento de los transisitores tanto en corte y como saturacion .algunas veces lo usan como interruptores otros como amplificadores (ahi la polarizacion correcta interviene  no se bien como funciona) quiza mi pregunta te parezca muy facil pero deseo k me expliques por lo k veo tienes muchos conociemientos


----------

